# Moving in Thailand



## max1984 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, 

Me & my family would like to move from USA to Thailand next year. I check on google to find few information but seems like nobody were fully satisfied of the moving services : sometimes it’s too expensive, sometimes the packing service is unsatisfactory. 

I’m here basically to get some advice if someone had this kind of experience, will be appreciated to get a feedback and advices. 

I really want to prepare this move as soon as possible to make sure we won’t have any problem on the moving day.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Daniel J. (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Max,

I'm actually living in Thailand and used to be in touch with expatriate community. Moving here is a bit a challenge ! First, be sure you will get a cultural choc, communicate may be hard sometimes... But finally, it worth !

I have 2 friends i know they move from Europe to Thailand. Don't know at all how was it but i could ask if you want. Maybe you can give me few infos about what you really need ?

If you have any questions on how to "start" an expatriation in Thailand (particularly in Bangkok), just ask me 

Good luck

Daniel


----------



## max1984 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Daniel, 
Thanks for replying, I’m glad to find somebody in touch with expatriate people! Do you know people from US who moved to Thaïland? Moreover, I could be interested about how your 2 European friends moved to Thaïland. 
First of all, what I really need to know is how was your friends’ move, I mean what did they moved from their house to the new one, which way did they used (flight, ship?) and if they have some advices concerning serious companies that can take care of the furnitures with a good price. 
Lokking forward to hear from u 
Have a nice day!


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Max, I think you will find that it's cheaper and easier to buy new furniture when you arrive in Thailand. If you ship your furniture to Thailand, you may have to pay duty fees in addition to shipping charges.


----------



## Daniel J. (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Max,

As far as I know, my friends was satisfied of their move, they planned it well in advance so for now it's the only clue that I can give to you. I can text them to ask which way they chose and which company if you want to. As Xynoplas2 says, you should expect to pay duty fees for that so I hope your furnitures worth it. I'll come back to asap.

Have a good day !

Daniel J.


----------



## max1984 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Xynoplas2,

Thanks for information. Yes i though as well that we can find cheap stuff in Thailand directly. I saw on internet there are many market to buy local furnitures for a very competitive price. The problem is that we would like to move few old furnitures we have in my family since long time (i wasn't even born i guess).

We expect to buy few of missing things over there directly indeed.

Daniel,

Thanks again for the answer.
Do you have any contact of the international moving company who handling their move ? My parents are pushing me to find a solution asap (just for their peace of mind at least...).

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Daniel J. (Jul 30, 2017)

Max,

I’ve just asked my friend this weekend and they moved 4 years ago with a company called Siam Relocation. He asked several company a quotation and finally chose them for their prices but also for their communication. Apparently they answer very quickly and that was the point he liked with them. 

I know they moved by shipping a container by boat. The company made the packing service, it was super professional according to my friend. He also strongly advise me to let them manage the packaging if you have some fragile item because it’s a bit tricky step of the process.

I personaly advise you to check with several company and then make select the most suitable solution, it will probably be the most convenient way.

My friend also gave me their online website, you can have a look on it to contact them and ask last details needed : International Movers in Thailand - Siam Relocation

Wish you best of luck for everything and I hope my help was usefull.

Daniel


----------



## max1984 (Jul 19, 2017)

Daniel J. said:


> Max,
> 
> I’ve just asked my friend this weekend and they moved 4 years ago with a company called Siam Relocation. He asked several company a quotation and finally chose them for their prices but also for their communication. Apparently they answer very quickly and that was the point he liked with them.
> 
> ...


Daniel,

Thanks for information.

I've contacted them yesterday and already got an answer !

I'm in touch with them, will let you know my feedback.

Thanks again for the help !

Max


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Moving to Thailand*



max1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me & my family would like to move from USA to Thailand next year. I check on google to find few information but seems like nobody were fully satisfied of the moving services : sometimes it’s too expensive, sometimes the packing service is unsatisfactory.
> 
> ...


Advice on moving to Thailand
I relocated to Phuket, from the U.S., in 2009. I sold everything I had in America and came here with 6 suitcases and a large duffel bag. It’s cheaper to pay the airline than it is to actually ship it. My biggest error was selling my excellent motorcycle helmets in the U.S.

Visas: Tourist and “O”
TOURIST VISA
This visa type, as its name states, is issued to foreigners entering Thailand as tourists. It must be obtained abroad before traveling to Thailand. Upon arrival a stay of 60 days will be granted, which may be extended by another 30 days (β1900 at local immigration office) for most foreign nationals. This type of visa, often called the “Retirement Visa” may be extended to long term stays of up to one year if you meet the retirement requirements.

"O" VISA
The "O" visa is good for 90 days. It costs a little more, but, you won’t have to make a trip to immigration and pay to extend it, which cannot be done. 
In both cases, you'll have to do the visa run a week or two before the visa expires. 
You'll see many people say get the standard tourist visa because it's less expensive. This is true, but, it's good for 60 days. It can be extended ONCE for 30 days, but, it costs B1,900, so, it's not really cheaper. The "O" saves you extra trips to your local immigration office.

Visas “O” and Retirement extension, if applicable.
Thai visa rules by your country of origin.
But, to get a retirement visa you must be 50 and have some sort of provable income, whether it's retirement income, or $800k in a Thai bank.

First, get an "O" visa. This is the only one you can then convert to a Retirement Visa, which is a misnomer. It's not a visa, per se, it's a one year extension on your original Thai "O" visa. You have to renew this extension yearly with the same proof you used the first time.

Visa Runs. If your visa is due to expire, you have to go on a "Visa Run" to a Thai embassy or consulate in another country. You will usually get the same type of Visa you had originally. Visa runs are not required if you have the "O" Visa retirement extension. I did visa runs for many years. The last on was 3 years ago to get an "O" visa that I could use from then on for the extension. Visa runs in a van are scary. The drivers all speed and drive recklessly. They seem to believe it's smart to go even faster and tailgate even closer, when it rains. All Thais seem to do this.

If you're eligible for the Visa Extension, come here on an "O" Visa obtained from the Thai Embassy in your country. After 60 days, you can get the extension by supplying bank/income proof, and residence information i.e. lease, bills in your name with your Thai address, internal and external photos of your address.

If you aren't eligible, still get the "O" visa because it's good for 90 days. You'll have to do the visa run every 90 days. You'll see many people say get the standard tourist visa because it's less expensive. This is true, but, it's good for 30 days. It can be extended twice for 30 days, but, it costs B1,900 each time, so, it's not really cheaper. The "O" saves you extra trips to your local immigration office.

The biggest problem with getting advice about Thai visas is: 1-Different rules for different home countries. As a result, advice provided can be inaccurate if they come from a different place. There's a ton of misinformation passed around by people who heard how someone else did it. Almost always wrong. 2-Inconsistencies between Thai embassies and consulates as to what the law is. If you go to the one in Scotland, you may get conflicting stories with different people.

Thai bank accounts + ATMs
Open an account at a major bank using your current address. I used BoA, but, most are fine. Get an ATM card (and a 2nd if you can). Sign up to do everything electronically. Direct deposits, transfers, communication, bill pay ... everything. If you do this, the bank will have no reason to use a snail mail address.

Most banks will charge a 3% on any ATM withdrawal. The Thai ATM you use will charge $5-10. Usually, the max you can withdraw at a time is 30,000 baht. I use Krunsri and Siam banks. You should open an account at a Thai bank and get their ATM card. This will save some of their fees. It's very easy to open an account at a bank branch in Phuket. Bring passports and B5000. When you have account #, bank will give you all the information you need to transfer the rest.

Writing a check on an American bank for depositing here is a real headache. The charge is more than an ATM withdrawal and it take around two weeks for the check to clear.

International money transfers between banks, while fast, is also more expensive than the ATM 3%.

Riding cycles + Helmets.
You will probably be riding a scooter or motorcycle during your stay.
If you have no experience on one, start practicing now in the U.S. Don't try to learn here. It's a no man's land. 

Bring with you a good motorcycle helmet for each in the family. They run around $300 each (Bell, Arai, Shoei). You can't get bigger sizes in Thailand because Thai heads are small so a good helmet that fits is difficult to find. In Thailand, they’ll cost 3-4 times as much because of the high import tariff. Most Thai helmets are $15-30. They'll do nothing in a head impact. That's why they're called "Brain Buckets." Pack them in a sizeable duffel bag. You can then pack smaller items in the helmets.

Moving to Thailand 
Actually ship as little as absolutely necessary. Very expensive.
Bring as many suitcases you can handle. Much cheaper to pay the airlines.
Set up someone in the states who will ship U.S. purchases you make on the internet, package them (USPS offers a reasonable 20 pound max rate of about $100.), and ship them to you. There will be things that you'll need.


If you need any further help, let me know.

Good luck!


----------

